# Will my psu power 2 6990?



## xxmorpheus

Will my psu in my sig power two his radeon 6990?


----------



## Exo

xxmorpheus said:


> Will my psu in my sig power two his radeon 6990?



Should be fine.. X-fire 6990's takes about 850 watts and 54 amps.

You have 1000 watts on your supply and 82 Amps on +12v rail.

Cooler Master is decent brand so I would say your ok.


----------



## xxmorpheus

Ty sir! That psu was expensive.. ill connect it to a killawatt


----------



## Noahr55

what could you possibly do to need to 6990, my god! no offense


----------



## jonnyp11

he's just one of those darn overkill enthusiasts, too bad he got a bulldozer


----------



## Noahr55

Yeah whats the point if the 8 core


----------



## jonnyp11

actually that just made me think of something, bulldozer is like the most power hungry monster since the 480 or whatever, so 1000w for 2 6990's might barely be enough at that speed and all with everything else, but idk what the actual power draw is.


----------



## claptonman

http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/cpus/2011/10/12/amd-fx-8150-review/10

586 watts (at load) at 4.8Ghz... I would be careful with that.


----------



## FuryRosewood

yea...1000W may not be enough with the high power gpu's


----------

